# Simple-shot is awesome!



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

A few days ago, I ordered a bunch of things from simple shot: 
20 feet of small tubing
10 feet of medium tubing
3 sets of flipclips
3 pairs of die-cut latex
A Haresplitter lite
A hoodie

I am really pleased with the quality of everything! Nathan's products are surely second to none and have been consistently awesome for me order after order. 
The Haresplitter is no doubt the highlight of the package. It shoots great and feels nice in the hand.
It is a lot smaller than I thought, but this makes it compact and easy to carry around.
The hoodie.......FLIPPINOUT SLINGSHOTS!
Thank you so much Mr. Masters!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree. Simple Shot is awesome. My go to for slingshot needs.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

The slingshot came with big latex flats. it had a heavy pull that was too much for my light ammo shooting needs.

i switched to TBG and it is the best for small marbles and 3/8 steel.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice thanks for the show off

cheers


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

I have had my eye on a haresplitter. Have ordered from Simpleshot as well and they really were easy to deal with and products were top shelf. I'm fairly new getting back into slingshots but like the traditional archery crowd, seems to be a pretty fine group of folks. A bad apple in this slingshot business probably wouldn't last. Something tells me this crowd wouldn't tolerate it. The couple of vendors I've done business with have been great.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice material, have a good shot !


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks guys!

@ BooBoo

Don't hesitate to buy this slingshot. it is totally worth the money. solid, strong, accurate, lasts forever.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Every part of that package is top notch. The Haresplitter is fantastic, top shelf indeed. The bands and tubing are all precision. The Flipclips are incredibly innovative, and the hoodie is downright slick.

Awesome haul sir!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

that will keep you shooting for a long time. btw i have sent you a pm your profile said that we are in the same part of the world maybe we can shoot sometime


----------

